# [SOLVED] HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?



## saniab (Dec 23, 2011)

I came and met the switch like that, I have powered it off and on several times but all the lids remain on.
is there a way that I can initialize the switch in the console or if anyone have a solution.
I will appreciate.


----------



## saniab (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

Please note that I have also try reset but the lids remain on
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

Two corrections:

1) I assume you mean "Procurve" switch

2) I also assume you mean LED's (not lids)

And no. All of the LED's light during the power on self test and they should then extinguish (or change states according to connectivity). All you can do is power off/on and reset. Sounds like it is faulty.


----------



## saniab (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

Sorry, yes I mean switch and leds
I have done what you said, but the leds remain on and never change state.
I was thinking if there is any way I can telnet or console to it and reset in this state?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

The two things you have already tried, both reset the "state". If those two things don't work, it's faulty. Time to find a replacement.


----------



## saniab (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

I was able to fix my problem through this:

a) Try booting from the other image use the “jp x” command where “x” is:
if the “primary” image failed, then type “jp 2” to use the secondary
if the “secondary” image failed, then type “jp 1” to use the primary image.
b) If that doesn’t work, delete the boot.ini file and boot normally. Then try one of the “jp x” options above:
=> rm /cfa0/boot.ini this “removes” (rm) the boot.ini file
=>jp 1 or =>jp 2


Then I use the xmodem download to send new image file to the system, the system booted from the new image file and this solved my problem, I had 3 switches in this state 2 of them is solved.


----------



## saniab (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

I was able to fix my problem through this:

a) Try booting from the other image use the “jp x” command where “x” is:
if the “primary” image failed, then type “jp 2” to use the secondary
if the “secondary” image failed, then type “jp 1” to use the primary image.
b) If that doesn’t work, delete the boot.ini file and boot normally. Then try one of the “jp x” options above:
=> rm /cfa0/boot.ini this “removes” (rm) the boot.ini file
=>jp 1 or =>jp 2


Then I use the xmodem download to send new image file to the system, the system booted from the new image file and this solved my problem, I had 3 switches in this state 2 of them is solved.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP procure 2910al-48G all lids remains on?*

Thanks for the update. Glad you have it sorted out. I wasn't aware that model had dual config images.


----------

